# Clear coat on trailer?



## tcampbell011 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hey just a quick question. I tried searching but I got a ton of random results. I'm painting my trailer with matte black tractor and implement enamel. I had a friend tell me that he thinks I should put a clear coat on top to protect the paint job... is this a good idea or not? I want to be able to leave it out in the elements.

Also on a slightly unrelated note, does anyone know where a good trailer wiring diagram is? Each light goes to a ground and one of the colors on the harness? Just curious, I don't know anything about it.

Thanks!


----------



## Steve A W (Sep 18, 2014)

Sorry I don't know anything about paint,
But here's a wiring diagram;
https://www.etrailer.com/faq-wiring.aspx

Good Luck.

Steve A W


----------

